# Mogadore Reservoir duck hunting



## bdawg

So, my buddy won a blind drawing for opening day of duck season at Mogadore. Got a spot on an island in the middle of the southern bay. Anyone else hunted out there? What can I expect? Should we set up for ducks or for geese? What kind of setup would you use around a small island? Put decoys 360 degrees around it? There are trees on the island so we don't have a 360 degree view unless we station ourselves each in a different sector and build 3 temporary blinds.


----------



## Poohflinger

Definitely put out geese. Opening day should be plenty of shooting going on. Ducks and geese both will be trading places and zipping around the entire lake looking for a place to settle. It is deeper water over there so be prepared with longer decoy lines


----------



## bdawg

Poohflinger said:


> Definitely put out geese. Opening day should be plenty of shooting going on. Ducks and geese both will be trading places and zipping around the entire lake looking for a place to settle. It is deeper water over there so be prepared with longer decoy lines


Thanks for the tips!!! I'm sure we'll get some shooting, just not sure how much.


----------



## Ohio Snake

I would focus the decision down wind.


----------

